# CPU fan too SLOW



## Hoot

my CPU fan is only running 800 rpm..CPU temperature is at 60 degree 

the fan came with the CPU i7 970  

cant change the speed from bio. is there a bio update can help? im use DX58SO default BIO version

can some1 help me plzzz

got some information about my fan
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/bnib-intel-i7-960-quard-core-intel-i7-970-six-core-sold-979528/


----------



## Geoff

Download speedfan and manually set your fan speed from within Windows.

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## Hoot

my fan plug into a 4pin header on the mobo..so the speedfan doesnt work for me..anyway i can convert mine into 3pin??


----------



## Hoot

reaching 70 degree..
please help me out


----------



## Nanobyte

Have you checked any power-saving options/settings in whatever OS you are running?
Are you using the correct fan socket?
Have you checked your MB manual?
How many pins does your fan have?
If your fan has 3 pins it should run at full speed as it gets no speed signal from the 4th pin
If your fan has 4 pins and the MB has 4, surely there must be a fan setting in the BIOS?


----------



## Hoot

no... i dont know how


----------



## Nanobyte

I only have XP with a crappy MB - no options for me.  In Control Panel you could look in "Power Options" or "System and Security" or "Performance and Maintenance".  There may not be a setting but you should look.

You did not answer any of the other questions.  I may not be able to advise but others may.

You should read the MB manual concerning the fan connection to make sure you are doing things correctly.  Go through the BIOS again looking for anything to do with fans.  Read the BIOS manual.

I got the pdf here but the manual you have may contain more information.

Here's an excerpt from the pdf, formatted to fit forum:

1.12.1 Hardware Monitoring and Fan Control
The features of the hardware monitoring and fan control include:
• Fan speed control controllers and sensors provided by the Hardware Monitoring and Fan Control ASIC
• Thermal sensors in the processor, 82X58 IOH, and 82801IJR ICH10R
• Power supply monitoring of five voltages (+5 V, +12 V, +3.3 VSB, +1.1 V, and +VCCP) to detect levels above or below acceptable values
• Thermally monitored closed-loop fan control, for all three fans, that can adjust the fan speed or switch the fans on or off as needed

1.12.2 Fan Monitoring
Fan monitoring can be implemented using Intel® Desktop Control Center or third-party software.
For information about (The functions of the fan headers) Refer to
 Section 1.13.2.2, page 33
...............

1.13.2.2 Fan Headers
The function/operation of the fan headers is as follows:
• The fans are on when the board is in the S0 or S1 state.
• The fans are off when the board is off or in the S3, S4, or S5 state.
• Each fan header is wired to a fan tachometer input of the hardware monitoring and fan control ASIC, except the fan header located at J7TH (item R on Figure 1, page 11)
• All fan headers support closed-loop fan control that can adjust the fan speed or switch the fan on or off as needed
• All fan headers have a +12 V DC connection
• 4-pin fan headers are controlled by Pulse Width Modulation
• 3-pin fan headers (front and rear) are modulated by voltage control
_next table omitted cos it was too difficult to format_


----------



## Nanobyte

You must have got some info on Intel® Desktop Control Center with your MB, probably on the utility disk.  Otherwise, try the Intel site page for info and the download page.


----------



## Hoot

its a 4pin connected to motherboard
in the bio i cant make change of the speed but i cant see the speed from bio.. the only option i can made is enable the fan to run 100% or disable.(already enable)

is it possible to make it run above 100%? because sometimes when the cpu usage above 20% i can see the fan spin lot faster and louder..

but the game im playing only use 1% cpu usage but the cpu temperature went up to 70 ..


ALSO it spin alot faster when starting up the system..for like 10 second it went back to 800 rpm


----------



## Nanobyte

We just missed each other.  See my last post.

Edit:  Going offline so someone else will have to step in.


----------



## Hoot

Nanobyte said:


> You must have got some info on Intel® Desktop Control Center with your MB, probably on the utility disk.  Otherwise, try the Intel site page for info and the download page.



THank You so Much Nanobyte..Problem solved

one more question.. if i leave the run running at its maxing speed all the time...what damage might occur?


----------



## Okedokey

If you built this yourself, reapply thermal paste.


----------



## Nanobyte

Hoot said:


> THank You so Much Nanobyte..Problem solved
> 
> one more question.. if i leave the run running at its maxing speed all the time...what damage might occur?


None.  It will use more power and will be noisier, not necessarily loud.  Fans wear out so you may need to replace down the road.  Once you have it running in service for a while and all is well with temperatures, you may want to set the automatic speed control with that Intel software.

I don't have time to look up specs for the processor but you should have avoided running it unnecessarily at high temperatures.  There may be over-temperature protection built-in but the best protection is it being off.  You should have spent more time reading the manuals or googling for information, preferably on another PC.  Hopefully no damage done.


----------



## Okedokey

hoot said:


> is it possible to make it run above 100%? Because sometimes when the cpu usage above 20% i can see the fan spin lot faster and louder..
> 
> But the game im playing only use 1% cpu usage but the cpu temperature went up to 70 ..



reapply your thermal paste!


----------



## Nanobyte

bigfellla said:


> reapply your thermal paste!


Why?  If resolving the fan speed issue brings the temperatures down to normal, an inexperienced builder is risking more by re-doing the paste.  What ain't broke and all that.  What comes on the CPU is good enough as far as Intel are concerned and it's evenly spread for you.


----------



## StrangleHold

What kind of case is this in? Did you build it yourself? Which way do you have the fan turned?


----------



## Hoot

reaply thermal paste?? i build it 3 weeks ago.....

the case is antec 1200  fan face up ..i believe i mount it upside down XD  
if i move the hsf..do i have to reaply thermalpaste??


----------



## Aastii

Hoot said:


> reaply thermal paste?? i build it 3 weeks ago.....
> 
> the case is antec 1200  fan face up ..i believe i mount it upside down XD
> if i move the hsf..do i have to reaply thermalpaste??



Yes you will


----------



## StrangleHold

Hoot said:


> the case is antec 1200 fan face up ..i believe i mount it upside down XD
> if i move the hsf..do i have to reaply thermalpaste??


 
Need to have the fan pointed toward the front of case or down if it will not go toward the front. You got it fighting for air with the case top fan. Yes you need to redo the compound if you change the fan around.


----------

